# John Deere Garden tractor(325) SnowBlower Belt Tension



## topsaiilbye (Jan 2, 2020)

Couple of questions:

1) smelling a little rubber from time to time. is that a sign that the belt needs to be tighter?
2) Just replaced belt(JD) due to breakage. any rule of thumb and to PTO belt tension?

Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You don't want it as tight as a guitar string. I usually shoot for a 1/2" to 3/4" deflection when pushed hard with my thumb midway between pulleys, assuming that the pulleys are around a foot apart.


----------



## topsaiilbye (Jan 2, 2020)

thankyou Joe....


----------

